
MeiliSearch: Open-source and fast search-engine - memexy
https://www.meilisearch.com/
======
memexy
I currently use this for my personal notes and screenshot indexing. I run
screenshots through OCR and then index them with MeiliSearch and I'm very
happy with it.

